# Building the Bandit:- ... 2015 in review ...



## The Blue Bandit

Ok- I probably should have done this ages ago!

I started sorting through some old pictures and even found the photos from the Pistonheads advert from when I bought the car originally, and even though the evolution has been slow compared to many on here, it has been an ongoing process.
It was interesting to see the car change over the two years I've had it, and seeing as I found some pictures of how it was- it inspired me to go out and get some of how it currently stands...

...everybody likes a thread with pictures right?
So a quick recap:-

So this is how it looked from the factory- the TT8N we all know and love:- it's a great looking car, a timeless classic even- but when I look at a standard pre-facelift TT it gives me a nosebleed from how high it sits ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/auditt_zps47da330c.jpg~original

... even Audi must have thought it was too high as the most noteable improvement they made in the post-facelift models was to drop it a bit and dial out some of that understeer ...

*Where it all began*

... I looked at more TT's than I'd care to remember- some good, some bad, some indifferent ... most of the time what put me off was sketchy owners moving cars on within 12 months because of 'a change of circumstances'.
I spent a few months taking my time and ended up finding this:-

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tt_pistonheads2_zps2e3b8d72.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tt_pistonheads4_zpsac4ac2e7.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tt_pistonheads6_zpsa5e6dc00.jpg~original

A denim blue pearl 225 quattro with only sixty thousand miles, FSH carried out by Audi initially, and then APS in Brackley, and only _two_ owners (both of them amazingly enough vicars elderly wives who just used it for trips to the shop... (the shop, apparently, was at the far end of Santa Pod's quarter mile strip)...

The car had been lowered on Koni adjustable shocks with -25mm Eibach springs, R32 ARB's, Defcon bushes, a forge 07 diverter valve and an APR stage 1 remap.
These mods appealed to me largely because it had all been done by a reputable company with receipts to prove, they were all mods that improved on the standard OEM kit, and they were all mods that I'd have probably paid out to have done if I had bought a _completely standard_ car.
Besides these bits the car was as tidy and 'straight' looking (well as straight looking as a 'hairdressers car' can look) as any I had seen, it drove superbly, and looked standard- so it ticked all the boxes really!

*The evolution begins*

So after intially enjoying the car as she sat for a few months, I decided I wanted to start changing a few things- TT's look great out of the box but I knew that with the right mods they could really stand out- the aftermarket eibach springs stopped it looking like it was on stilts- and the handling improvment was superb- but I still wanted it lower so switched over to coilovers- to set the coilovers off I also picked up a new set of wheels ... during this first year it was all about small changes and improvements- a new Pipercross panel filter and wakbox, colour-coding the brake calipers and swapping out most of the original rubber engine hoses for uprated silicone replacements, polishing up the charge pipe and strut brace, LED number plate lights on the rear, stuff that we've all seen before, so I won't get bogged down in pictures of the details.

This is how the car looked for most of last year- to me it was a massive improvement over standard, but still not exactly where I was eventually hoping to get it ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/lastyear1_zpsc70a39a4.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/lastyear4_zpsb64cdf10.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/lastyear7_zps0a21e70e.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/lastyear6_zpsc9a00193.jpg~original

*Slowly but surely*

At the beginning of this year I still wanted to take it further and have it develop into more than _just _a TT with coilovers and wheels so the next step was to tackle the bodywork- everybody seemed to be going the V6/QS route, but I wanted to do something a little bit different- so I managed to source a Votex front bumper from a forum member (Adam G) and a set of Votex sideskirts from Gogs just before he sold his MK1 V6- I can't speak highly enough of these two guys, they were real gentlemen- and Gogs did me a great deal on the sideskirts considering how rare they are becoming these days, and despite the fact that he also had another interested party- so a _massive _thanks goes to him.

I wasn't looking to go 'Euro look' like many are these days- I think it can look great, but seeing as mine is a daily driver, stretched tyres and a ride height that scrapes when you run over 'cats-eyes' sadly just wasn't ever going to be practical- plus, I still wanted to enjoy the performance you can get from a remapped 225.

I'd decided to try and keep it simple- not OEM, but a look that didn't scream_ 'Max Power' _at first glance- something that looked trick enough for the dubbers to appreciate, but that the TT 'purists' wouldn't hate for looking _too _modified. Almost a 'special edition' look with subtle, stealthy touches... to compliment, but not overwhelm.

Stealth to me didn't mean painting everything black, it meant colour coding- so I colour-coded the boot rings along with the fuel flap myself and a V6 spoiler was painted up in the body colour too, I also added the honeycomb style front grille to toughen up the front end.
I had the kit fitted by the guys at Reflex Auto Design in Northampton and they did an absolutely killer job of fitting and painting, at this point I added a few other little touches to really make the kit look more aggressive and purposeful than before- the side repeaters were swapped out for gloss black ones, and to really pull the flared sideskirts of the Votex kit off I knew it had to be staggered wheels. 
The TT arches were big enough to take a 9.5inch rear wheel and a 255/35/18 tyre, and it meant I didn't have to run ridiculous stretch which would not only ruin the ride, but would also leave me wondering if the tyres were going to part company with the rim during 'spirited' driving on bends and roundabouts.  
Fitting up the wheels I was still able to run 15mm(F) and 20mm(R) spacers on 8.5 (225/40/18) front wheels and 9.5 inch wheels on the back and still run with the adjuster ring out of the coilovers without any rubbing issues at all...

Anyway- that's enough words- here's a few shots of where it is now- I've not really shot any pictures of the details like under the bonnet yet, hopefully I'll get around to that later, at the moment this thread is really just a photographic journal of my time with the car, and I'll try and keep it updated with any other pics I find, and details of stuff that changes.

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-10d_zps19b39fbb.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-2b-smallest_zps056ec94e.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-13e_zpsf377b82f.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-8c_zps3f386343.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell1b_zps67971418.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-5small_zpsd046e167.jpg~original

That's enough pictures for now- you'll get bored of looking at them before I get bored of posting them! ... :wink:

Any feedback/constructive criticism or suggestions are always welcome...

Thanks for taking the time to read it if you've made it this far! [smiley=zzz.gif]

Steve


----------



## TTMBTT

Very...very nice :mrgreen:


----------



## mstew

Bloody hell mate, you have kept quiet. Why were these not put up on insta?

I feel like joey Tribbiani eating Rachels 'English Trifle' desert....

'Whats not to like; Votex front, good, V6 spoiler, goood, Votex skirts goooooooood'


----------



## friktat

black wheels looks great !


----------



## conlechi

Nice build 

Love this pic , looks very purposeful 8) 8)

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-10d_zps19b39fbb.jpg~original


----------



## NoMark

I think your car looks fantastic. However, (yes there's a 'however'  ), the last few pictures of the car show all black wheels yet your signature strip shows a polished lip. For me the polished lip is a much better look, so which is correct?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

mstew said:


> Bloody hell mate, you have kept quiet. Why were these not put up on insta?
> 
> I feel like joey Tribbiani eating Rachels 'English Trifle' desert....
> 
> 'Whats not to like; Votex front, good, V6 spoiler, goood, Votex skirts goooooooood'


... cheers Buddy! ... you're right- I need to get my instagram updated ... luckily I have a few more pics  ...
... and what's wrong with an English trifle? ... I love a bit of minced beef for dessert! ... :wink: 



friktat said:


> black wheels looks great !


... thanks mate- black wheels by and large seem to get a bad rep- and to be fair there's not many cars I'd probably put black wheels on- but somehow this shade of blue does seem to carry it off! ...
 



conlechi said:


> Nice build
> 
> Love this pic , looks very purposeful 8) 8)
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-10d_zps19b39fbb.jpg~original


... thanks a lot Mark- I've long been a fan of your TT, and your previous one- so knowing your pedigree for building great cars that means a lot! ...


----------



## The Blue Bandit

NoMark said:


> I think your car looks fantastic. However, (yes there's a 'however'  ), the last few pictures of the car show all black wheels yet your signature strip shows a polished lip. For me the polished lip is a much better look, so which is correct?


... no worries on the 'however' ... I like a bit of feedback- the polished lip was on the wheels I ran last year, I still have them and have plasti-dipped them all black and they're ready to go on for the winter months ... I liked the polished lip, however (yes- I too have a 'however') when you see the car in person, for me it was the all black wheels that really gave it a meaner, angrier appearance ...


----------



## NoMark

The Blue Bandit said:


> NoMark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your car looks fantastic. However, (yes there's a 'however'  ), the last few pictures of the car show all black wheels yet your signature strip shows a polished lip. For me the polished lip is a much better look, so which is correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ... now worries on the 'however' ... I like a bit of feedback- the polished lip was on the wheels I ran last year, I still have them and have plasti-dipped them all black and they're ready to go on for the winter months ... I liked the polished lip, however (yes- I too have a 'however') when you see the car in person, for me it was the all black wheels that really gave it a meaner, angrier appearance ...
Click to expand...

We'll agree to disagree then :-*

Still think the car looks fantastic.


----------



## Paulj100

conlechi said:


> Nice build
> 
> Love this pic , looks very purposeful 8) 8)
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-10d_zps19b39fbb.jpg~original


+1 Awesome pic 8) a real credit to you, great looking TT.

Paul


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Paulj100 said:


> +1 Awesome pic 8) a real credit to you, great looking TT.
> 
> Paul


... thanks Paul- again, it's always nice to get praise from the owners of the TT's I admire most on the forum! ...

Steve


----------



## Paulj100

The Blue Bandit said:


> Paulj100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Awesome pic 8) a real credit to you, great looking TT.
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ... thanks Paul- again, it's always nice to get praise from the owners of the TT's I admire most on the forum! ...
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Thank you Steve  Been debating for ages weather to go with black alloys and seeing yours just confirms how good they look. 
Loving the stance As well. Top job.

Paul


----------



## nicksttv6

WOW!!! Im likeing that a lot [smiley=thumbsup.gif] what a beauty [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 
hi steve, what LSP do you use?
nick.


----------



## gogs

The bandit is looking absolutely fantastic mate, skirts look awesome fitted ;-)

She's a credit to your hard work

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## conlechi

The Blue Bandit said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice build
> 
> Love this pic , looks very purposeful 8) 8)
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-10d_zps19b39fbb.jpg~original
> 
> 
> 
> ... thanks a lot Mark- I've long been a fan of your TT, and your previous one- so knowing your pedigree for building great cars that means a lot! ...
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve , really like this look , the black wheels looks spot on 8)


----------



## Jay89

Any chance of a pic of front end? I'm considering the honeycomb grill but want a good look first, sort of thinking with lower grills it might be a bit honeycomb overkill?


----------



## TTSPORT666

Steve congratulations bud, the bandit is stunning. Love what you have done. And the theme of the car. The whole hunkered stealth euro look just looks solid, and so bloody mean pal.  I personally think the wheels look awesome as they are, a polished rim would be too much for the eye. Euro/stealth is the theme here. I know its a predictable comment, but you cannot beat the vortex kit, just a winner everytime. :wink: Really enjoyed reading your write up. Thanks for sharing it with us. Now sort your sig pic out..lol.

Damien.


----------



## aidb

Also loving the black wheels and the overall look.


----------



## theblob

Pure envy  what a cracking looking TT spot on job

Rob


----------



## glmec

Great write up mate and really enjoyed the pics. The black wheels, the skirts its stance etc all look fantastic. There's a good few special tt's on here that definately stand out and yours is one of them.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

nicksttv6 said:


> WOW!!! Im likeing that a lot [smiley=thumbsup.gif] what a beauty [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> hi steve, what LSP do you use?
> nick.


... thanks for the kind words mate- I'll get around to doing a post eventually on what products I use for detailing as I think everybody want to know what products work, and what gives you best value for money- there's loads of threads advocating the use of hundred pound waxes, and I'm sure they're fantastic products but I have had some amazing results with mid-market products when used properly ...
... I think some products work better on some colours than others- but for me I have achieved the best results using 'Poor boys black hole show glaze' followed by their EX-P sealant and then a couple of coats of collinite 845 wax buffed to a good, protective shine... and none of these products will break the bank ...
:wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Jay89 said:


> Any chance of a pic of front end? I'm considering the honeycomb grill but want a good look first, sort of thinking with lower grills it might be a bit honeycomb overkill?


... I worried about that too before I took the plunge! ... to be honest, I had always liked the 3 bar QS phantom black front grille, but it just seemed _too _popular, that aside I also thought that the honeycomb style one might give it more of a 'motorsport flavour' and keep it looking like an aggressive hairdressers car at least... for me it tied all of the front end together quite nicely- so much so that I have subsequently picked up the honeycomb rear gloss black QS valance which I had tortured myself whether I should get or not- I wondered if that would ruin the smooth stealthy look I'd tried to achieve ... I'll let you know how that turns out once I've got around to fitting! ...

... as for a pic of the front- it's not directly from the front, and with the lighting you can't see it with all three lower grilles- but I think this pic shows off the honeycomb grille to its best ...

... I'm a great believer that if you take a picture of a car next to a ramp in a workshop, next to a chest of Snap-on tools it makes it look ten times harder straight away! ...

... gotta give photo credit to Ed at APS Brackley for this ...


----------



## tonksy26

The bandit is looking good.

IMO it looks better without the polished lip. I didn't realise till about a month ago how good black wheels look on denim blue.


----------



## Jay89

The Blue Bandit said:


> Jay89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance of a pic of front end? I'm considering the honeycomb grill but want a good look first, sort of thinking with lower grills it might be a bit honeycomb overkill?
> 
> 
> 
> ... I worried about that too before I took the plunge! ... to be honest, I had always liked the 3 bar QS phantom black front grille, but it just seemed _too _popular, that aside I also thought that the honeycomb style one might give it more of a 'motorsport flavour' and keep it looking like an aggressive hairdressers car at least... for me it tied all of the front end together quite nicely- so much so that I have subsequently picked up the honeycomb rear gloss black QS valance which I had tortured myself whether I should get or not- I wondered if that would ruin the smooth stealthy look I'd tried to achieve ... I'll let you know how that turns out once I've got around to fitting! ...
> 
> ... as for a pic of the front- it's not directly from the front, and with the lighting you can't see it with all three lower grilles- but I think this pic shows off the honeycomb grille to its best ...
> 
> ... I'm a great believer that if you take a picture of a car next to a ramp in a workshop, next to a chest of Snap-on tools it makes it look ten times harder straight away! ...
> 
> ... gotta give photo credit to Ed at APS Brackley for this ...
Click to expand...

That pic has pretty much made my mind up, I think that honeycomb grill looks hugely better than I expected it to! Thanks


----------



## reece1591

Love this car

One of the best tt's I've seen imo, the skirts and front make the arches look huge and more mean and the colour coded rear spoiler is a great touch compared to all the black ones on most cars.

New all black wheels look so much better than the polished lip and due to being wider rears makes the stance even better.

Top job mate!!!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-1b-small_zps73f08478.jpg~original


----------



## gogs

Lovely Steve, really lovely mate

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## cabbie-uk

very nice mate ,makes me want a coupe !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Duggy

Absolutely stunning Steve 

You can see the thought you have put into its evolution

John


----------



## BaueruTc

Your car looks fantastic! Cant stop looking at all your pictures of her!

The stance is just perfect, It makes it look really aggressive.

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-1b-small_zps73f08478.jpg~original

Have you any pictures from behind the car? Would love to see a low down shot from the rear to see how she looks with the wider profile rear tires in the shot.

Please pop some more up! 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

gogs said:


> Lovely Steve, really lovely mate


... thanks again Gordon- couldn't have done it without your input mate...



Duggy said:


> Absolutely stunning Steve
> 
> You can see the thought you have put into its evolution
> 
> John


... thanks John- always great to get compliments from people whose TT's I've most admired on the forum ...


----------



## The Blue Bandit

BaueruTc said:


> Your car looks fantastic! Cant stop looking at all your pictures of her!
> 
> The stance is just perfect, It makes it look really aggressive.
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-1b-small_zps73f08478.jpg~original
> 
> Have you any pictures from behind the car? Would love to see a low down shot from the rear to see how she looks with the wider profile rear tires in the shot.
> 
> Please pop some more up! 8)


... Thanks!  ...

... that's high praise, as I've read through your thread quite a few times myself and know how much work you've put into yours- so your comments are very much appreciated! ...

... I'm not sure if you mean directly behind the car to get an idea of the width of the tyres at the rear, or more from a low down 3/4 angle to get more of an impression of the stagger? ...

... this is the latter anyway:-

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell2small_zps72d78bf2.jpg~original

... to be honest, with Winter fast approaching I don't anticipate too many more mods over the next couple of months (although I have one or two bits bought, and one or two other ideas in the pipeline) so in truth I think the thread will temporarily become more of a picture thread of images that I've shot over the Summer and Autumn months ...

... hopefully people won't lose interest :? ...

... and thanks again for your positive feedback! :wink:

Steve


----------



## sussexbythesea

Always admired your car in the polished rim phase :!:

even better and a stunning example 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

sussexbythesea said:


> Always admired your car in the polished rim phase :!:
> 
> even better and a stunning example 8)


... thanks a lot Peter! ...


----------



## The Blue Bandit

BaueruTc said:


> Have you any pictures from behind the car? Would love to see a low down shot from the rear to see how she looks with the wider profile rear tires in the shot.
> 
> Please pop some more up! 8)


... this shot from behind gives you a better idea of the width of the 255 tyres, and also the fully colour-coded rear end including the four rings, fuel flap and V6 rear spoiler lip ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-12e_zps3bf5f95e.jpg~original

Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

The Blue Bandit said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you any pictures from behind the car? Would love to see a low down shot from the rear to see how she looks with the wider profile rear tires in the shot.
> 
> Please pop some more up! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ... this shot from behind gives you a better idea of the width of the 255 tyres, and also the fully colour-coded rear end including the four rings, fuel flap and V6 rear spoiler lip ...
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-12e_zps3bf5f95e.jpg~original
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Those wider rear wheels really make the stance of the car! Really want to purchase a set of them now!


----------



## aaron_tt

The car looks awesome now! You've done a great job on it, and its now got a really tough looking stance in my opinion, exactly how I aspire to have mine looking eventually, not there yet but has certainly inspired me 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

^^^

... thanks guys- thought I'd throw a couple more pics up from sunnier times ... it's not even cold, but I'm already looking forward to the Spring! ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell3b_zps517e62f7.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell7b_zpscc2e7828.jpg~original

Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Paulj100

Just love this pic 8) with the blue and black theme on your TT have you thought about changing the exhaust tips to black like the QS's? would add to the stealth look IMO

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

I heard plasti dip is meant to work on the tips.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Paulj100 said:


> Just love this pic 8) with the blue and black theme on your TT have you thought about changing the exhaust tips to black like the QS's? would add to the stealth look IMO
> 
> Paul


... thanks Paul- believe me, I _have_ considered black tips on the exhaust, but what has stopped me thus far is that I have recently picked up a QS gloss black honeycomb style rear valance and wonder if the polished chrome tips will contrast better with that :? ... definitely something I might consider in the future though- even more so if after fitting the honeycomb style valance I find it doesn't suit the otherwise smooth rear end ...



BaueruTc said:


> I heard plasti dip is meant to work on the tips.


... and even more likely if Plastidip will give me the option to try it for minimal cost to see if I like it! ...


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... a couple more from the Summer ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/roadtest_1b_zpsc6797d8d.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-16e_zps4e2b3650.jpg~original

Steve


----------



## roddy

awesome car mate,, but I don't get the number plate thing,, you live in Northampton but have a euro plate :?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

roddy said:


> awesome car mate,, but I don't get the number plate thing,, you live in Northampton but have a euro plate :?


... you're right ... but I couldn't lay my hands on a 'Beirut style' number plate  ...


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/roadtest_1b_zpsc6797d8d.jpg~original


Wow that is an amazing picture!

J
xx


----------



## Stampers

Awesome looking car. Really does look purposeful!
Any shots of the front end with the honeycomb grille? Tempted to get one for my 225, and go the gloss black route on everything to beef it up a bit.

Also noticed the little "Milestone 71" logo on your wing under the side-repeater.
Are you a member of their group? I remember going down to the BBQ they held last year in my friends CL500 on BLQ's. Was great to have a look around the workshop and the Porsches on show were immense.


----------



## bboy80

Man.. Wish I had Votex kit lol..

Paint work looks pristine


----------



## TTSPORT666

The Blue Bandit said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you any pictures from behind the car? Would love to see a low down shot from the rear to see how she looks with the wider profile rear tires in the shot.
> 
> Please pop some more up! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ... this shot from behind gives you a better idea of the width of the 255 tyres, and also the fully colour-coded rear end including the four rings, fuel flap and V6 rear spoiler lip ...
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-12e_zps3bf5f95e.jpg~original
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Bloody gorgeous Steve.. 8)

Love the colour coded spoiler tip and stance with the 255's. One of my favorite Mk1's on the forum without doubt.

Damien.


----------



## Conk

This car is epic. Probably my favourite mk1 so far!!


----------



## roddy

The Blue Bandit said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> awesome car mate,, but I don't get the number plate thing,, you live in Northampton but have a euro plate :?
> 
> 
> 
> ... you're right ... but I couldn't lay my hands on a 'Beirut style' number plate  ...
Click to expand...

ha ha ,, i could pick you one up next time i am over ,, :wink: ,,,, top car mate,, love the 8.5 X 9.5.. looks great,, glad you didnt go that ridiculous " stretch " thing with the tyres


----------



## The Blue Bandit

> ... you're right ... but I couldn't lay my hands on a 'Beirut style' number plate  ...





> ha ha ,, i could pick you one up next time i am over ,, :wink: ,,,, top car mate,, love the 8.5 X 9.5.. looks great,, glad you didnt go that ridiculous " stretch " thing with the tyres


... thanks for the kind words Roddy! :wink: ...
... while I don't have a problem with 'stretched' tyres (there are some great examples of TT's going down this route:- Daryl Benfield's awesome Denim blue Mk1, and Dan Roache's mint green TT on air, to name but two) it just wasn't for me, I wanted it to look more DTM than 'Euro look show car'... if I'm honest, I wanted to get the best comfort and handling I could with the meanest looking stance and still fill the arches ...

... also, at my age it would have been akin to me wearing my jeans like this:-









:wink:

Steve


----------



## The Blue Bandit

bboy80 said:


> Man.. Wish I had Votex kit lol..
> 
> Paint work looks pristine


... thanks for the words of praise feller- there _were _some hours put in with the clay, machine polisher and a few quids worth of products last summer ... it's safe to safe that it's not looking quite as clean at the moment... but when the better weather hits us I'll try and get a detailing diary going on this thread if anyone is interested ...

Thanks again.
:wink: 



Conk said:


> This car is epic. Probably my favourite mk1 so far!!


... WOW! That's very high praise indeed ... either you're being _VERY_ kind ... or you're my new best friend! ...
Either way- thanks man!

 



TTSPORT666 said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you any pictures from behind the car? Would love to see a low down shot from the rear to see how she looks with the wider profile rear tires in the shot.
> 
> Please pop some more up! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ... this shot from behind gives you a better idea of the width of the 255 tyres, and also the fully colour-coded rear end including the four rings, fuel flap and V6 rear spoiler lip ...
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-12e_zps3bf5f95e.jpg~original
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody gorgeous Steve.. 8)
> 
> Love the colour coded spoiler tip and stance with the 255's. One of my favorite Mk1's on the forum without doubt.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

As always- Thanks Damien... it's always taken as high praise when you get feedback like this from somebody with the same level of OCD as I have, and from someone whose car you hold in very high regard... I know how much thought has gone into every aspect of modifying your TT, so I don't take praise like this for granted. 

Hoping to make the 'night before' meet at the 2014 Rolling Road day and maybe finally see your TT in the flesh if you're around?

Steve


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Stampers said:


> Awesome looking car. Really does look purposeful!
> Any shots of the front end with the honeycomb grille? Tempted to get one for my 225, and go the gloss black route on everything to beef it up a bit.


Cheers fella!
This is a better shot from the front of the car to give you some idea of the front honecomb grille:-

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell-office_2e_zps9cb272ca.jpg~original

... and here's a couple of others for good measure that hopefully show off the black and blue theme a bit more... there's possibly a couple of other ideas to continue to tie the two colours together a bit more this summer, but nothing concrete yet ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell5d_zpsbbe148fa.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-15b_zps111f3f00.jpg~original

Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

Simply amazing pictures and a fantastic looking car!  8)


----------



## Conk

Conk said:


> This car is epic. Probably my favourite mk1 so far!!





The Blue Bandit wrote said:


> ... WOW! That's very high praise indeed ... either you're being _VERY_ kind ... or you're my new best friend! ...
> Either way- thanks man!


 :lol:

The car just seems to work, looks great. Mean but subtle [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

Looks amazing mate! Gives me more inspiration to sort out the paintwork on My denim blue! Amazing the way it pops in different light!

How do you normally run with regards to the rear plate- always white or is this just for pics? If you do run the white plate daily how many times have you been pulled for it?


----------



## Eadon

Cracking car pal.

Love that Votex front bumper, am I right in thinking it comes out a little further than V6/QS option? Looks so smart!

My aim is also DTM rather than Euro. Actually have a brand new Ronal DTM alloy in the garage in 18", going to give it a test fit in the week.

Keep the pictures coming.

Eadon


----------



## unclebuncles

Amazing looking car. This type of thing is exactly why I want a TT.

Just awesome.


----------



## djbutler

Bit unusual that, German car on German plates but right hooker, methinks a duty free buy somewhere in there.


----------



## Somersetdub

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## TTMBTT

Will be on my desktop for a few weeks, quality finish. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MO-TT

Stunning

Richard


----------



## tim_tt

Car looks gorgeous love the colour coded spoiler extension!!


----------



## seTT

Another fantastic blog-cum-thread. More please!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

fixitagaintomoz said:


> Looks amazing mate! Gives me more inspiration to sort out the paintwork on My denim blue! Amazing the way it pops in different light!
> 
> How do you normally run with regards to the rear plate- always white or is this just for pics? If you do run the white plate daily how many times have you been pulled for it?


... thanks feller ... blue wasn't my first colour choice when I was looking, but with some time and effort and a few decent (but not ludicrously expensive) detailing products it's amazing the depth the metallic pearl finish in the paint has when it catches the light ...

With regards to the German style plate, I run it all year round to be honest, it obviously comes off for MOT time, and it gets driven daily to work and back- and so far I've never been pulled for it- in fact I stupidly got caught by a mobile speed camera locally doing 34 in a 30 and when they wrote offering me the choice of a speed awareness course rather than an SP30, the plate wasn't mentioned even though there was obviously a clear photo of it ...

... I think it's very much dependent on your local constabulary to be truthful- I think the Northamptonshire police are more tolerant and I also know that the further towards Milton Keynes/Bucks you go, the less lenient they are ... To be fair, it is an authentic plate with the Stadt Plakettes, so they've probably got better to things to do with their time... there's also quite a large Polish community in the county, so foreign plates aren't exactly rare ... just have to take your chances I suppose? ...
:? 




Eadon said:


> Cracking car pal.
> 
> Love that Votex front bumper, am I right in thinking it comes out a little further than V6/QS option? Looks so smart!
> 
> My aim is also DTM rather than Euro. Actually have a brand new Ronal DTM alloy in the garage in 18", going to give it a test fit in the week.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> Eadon



... the Votex front does indeed sit out a little further than the V6 front end- it gives it a sort of 'gaping mouthed' appearance that I think works well with the honeycomb style front grilles ... from certain angles it looks as though it could hoover up small children ... I think what I like most about it, is how rare it is these days ... as I've said before- I love the V6 front end, but I just wanted to source the slightly rarer parts that are much harder to find and satisying if you can tie them all together and make them work ...

... I think this shot gives you an idea of how the Votex front sits and gives the TT a more 'snub-nosed' low slung appearance:-

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell-office_1d_zps335ff685.jpg~original


----------



## conlechi

The Blue Bandit said:


> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/sywell-office_1d_zps335ff685.jpg~original


Great shot , cool car 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... been a while since I updated this ... basically the winter months have meant neglect  ... hardly any TLC after a decent protection detail towards the end of last year, no mods and daily driving in all weathers ... I've never pretended this was a show car, I'd love to be able to garage it for seven months of the year, have the whole car resprayed and put it on airride ...
... but what I love even more- is driving it every day, giving it some beans from time to time, seeing it have a practical value, to have people look at me twice when they find out that the paintwork is now nearly 12 years old, and is still original (apart from the Votex kit obviously)...

... and so to keep things moving ...

... I still had my black Rial Nogaro's sat in the garage, and as I thought they'd make a nicer winter wheel than my standard RS4's, I decided to plastidip the polished lips so that they'd have some protection against the elements and the gritting of the roads ... just basically masked off the face of the wheel, and gave 3 or four liberal coats to the polished lips ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/Forum_images/wheelie5_zps9d1e65f5.jpg~original

... the colour match wasn't perfect to the wheel face, but it was pretty close and made for a better looking winter wheel ...
... bolted on with 15mm spacers up front and 25mm spacers out back ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/winter_3d_zps73afc2f1.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/winter_2g_zps2efc89ed.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/winter_1b_zpsef96d827.jpg~original

... so not too much done cosmetically over the last few months- but it hasn't been completely neglected ... she's been treated to new rear brake calipers, a full cambelt service at APS Brackley and new grooved and dimpled brake discs with mintex pads all round ... I'd have loved to go for a big brake conversion, but the standard brakes were meaty enough for the stage 1 map and current tune, so with a little less fade and more heat dissipation that the vents provide they've been up to the job thus far, and have added to the 'look' I'm trying to achieve ... (excuse the phone pic and dirty front calipers, but you get the idea) ...












... there should be a few more updates over the next few days hopefully ...
:wink:


----------



## temporarychicken

I am now, since reading this thread, seriously considering painting my QS reps gloss black.


----------



## Eadon

Looks brilliant as always!

Were they RS/RS reps on before?

Now I have Black wheels on my qS I know I 100% want to go that route, and was thinking about something like RS reps.

Jon


----------



## Eadon

And thanks for the reply on the Votex lip, something to look out for in the future 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Eadon said:


> Looks brilliant as always!
> 
> Were they RS/RS reps on before?
> 
> Now I have Black wheels on my qS I know I 100% want to go that route, and was thinking about something like RS reps.
> 
> Jon


... Thanks Jon! ... 

... Yep- they were indeed RS reps, and they're now back on the car ... they really do suit the Mk1, and what really makes them work for me is the staggered fitment ... 
... Now that the winter wheels are off, I'm debating whether to get them refurbed in either a different colour or maybe black with a satin laquer ... not sure that I want a really glossy finish, but I don't want matte either- I like the satin sheen that I currently have on the RS wheels ... but do I want to pay out for a refurb and basically get more black wheels?? ... a lot depends on what I want to do next- I don't want to change the car up too much- I have sort of gotten close to where I want to go with it- but I have considered getting a set of 19's for summer wheels- but I haven't really seen anything that I really like yet ... I like the OZ ultraleggeras, and I have a niggling desire for a set of BMW tiger claws if some came up for sale with the right width adapters, whatever I go for, I think I'd want to keep the staggered set-up- but for me, the hardest bit of modding a car is knowing when to leave it alone, and call it a day! ...

Now that the summer wheels are back on- the plan is to give it a good detailing and get some more pics up- and maybe even get a little detailing diary of what I use if anyone is interested ...


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Ok- so Spring is well and truly in the air and so that means it's time to get the car back to looking it's best, and hopefully pushing forward with a few more minor mods ...
... the first obstacle this week however was the dreaded MOT- which thankfully it passed with flying colours, so the Winter months spent maintaining were well worth doing (it's not _all _about bolting on new goodies after all) ... didn't think it would fail on too much, but you never know ...

... since the end of last year I'd spent ages looking at exhaust options for the TT ... I'm happy with the stage 1, and don't currently plan to take it to stage 2 at the moment- but that doesn't mean it will never happen, and it doesn't mean that a decent cat-back system won't help to get the best out of the current state of tune ...

... there seemed to be a few different options out there, but I had three main criteria:-


-Obviously first and foremost was performance

-Secondly, and almost as importantly- no, scratch that ... _AS_ importantly, was the sound.

-And thirdly, fitment ... I didn't want anything that sat too low, and I'd looked at the Scorpion cat back system, but had read several times that it wasn't a great fit.

... I'd heard some owners say that the Milltek system just wasn't loud enough- even in unresonated form...

...so I'd pretty much narrowed it down to the Blueflame system- it seemed to tick all the boxes, and most owners seemed happy with all aspects of it ...

... then at the last minute I spotted a 'GT Tuning Sportlite' catback system up for grabs in the 'parts for sale' section ... there were plenty of reasons why this option really appealed- I'd done my research already and other owners of this system had all said that the sound of this exhaust was unparalleled ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/exhaust_1_zps5dabbd78.jpg~original

... as you can see, it has no rear silencer box at the back (just a small single silencer box with no restrictions in the middle) and exits through twin 100mm slash-cut tail pipes which means it has the desired sound improvement, and on top of this it reduces the weight of a standard 225 exhaust from 21kg down to a shade over 9kg ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/exhaust_2_zps79993048.jpg~original

... Obviously the item was used- but at half the price of the other cat-back systems on the market it was a no-brainer ...
and the other great thing about this system is the fact that it's pretty rare to come across one these days (as they no longer make them) which always makes it a great mod ... it was the same with the Votex kit, it always makes it more satisfying sourcing parts that you can no longer just buy 'off the shelf'- and hopefully it makes for a slightly more unique build ... 
... so I gave it a good clean prior to fitting with the dremel and some felt polishing tips and it came up almost as good as new ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/exhaust_polished_zpscc6a1948.jpg~original

... I've seen a few TT's with tailpipes that stick out and make it look like a wheelbarrow, or tips that don't sit equally, but the fitment on this was spot-on ...

... I'd held off for ages from fitting the honeycomb style rear valance- I loved it, but had thought it was firstly too common, and secondly I'd gone for a more smooth colour coded approach with the V6 spoiler, rear 4rings and filler flap, but now the larger and meaner tailpipes were crying out for it, and I also figured it would tie-in with the honeycomb style front grille- so I opted for the gloss back QS version ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/rear-end_zps6501ba07.jpg~original

... After living with it for a week, I can safely say that I love the sound ... it is loud, it has a lovely burble up to about 3000rpm and then has a nice roar when you really open it up- and yet it doesn't drone at all, and isn't obtrusive in the cabin on longer journeys. It has a lovely pop and crackle on overrun when changing gear ... and now the better weather is here it's immensely satisfying driving around with the windows open so you get to really hear it properly... for my money- it's exactly how the 1.8T should have sounded all along ... all that's needed now are some proper pics of it- and hopefully a video that gives some idea of the sound ...

... Also just want to say a quick thank you to Tom (username: *dwytho*) for making the purchase of the exhaust so easy ... a top, top guy ... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## temporarychicken

That looks very nice indeed. I think the black honeycomb rear valance is just fine. The slash/cut pipes look great.

One of my next projects is to get some form of twin-pipe conversion onto my 180Q.


----------



## Paulj100

The slash pipes look spot-on with the QS rear valance 8) 









Makes my OM exhaust pipes look so tiny [smiley=bigcry.gif] in comparison. 








I'm Not looking for an aftermarket exhaust but after seeing how good yours looks I'm maybe thinking just replace the exhaust tips on mine if that's possible :?

The Blue Bandit is looking awesome as always matey 8) 8) 8)

Paul


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Paulj100 said:


> Makes my OM exhaust pipes look so tiny [smiley=bigcry.gif] in comparison.
> I'm Not looking for an aftermarket exhaust but after seeing how good yours looks I'm maybe thinking just replace the exhaust tips on mine if that's possible :?
> 
> The Blue Bandit is looking awesome as always matey 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Paul


... thanks Paul- but it's not _all _about the size of your pipe ... :wink:

... to be honest- it does look _so much_ better- I think I initially started looking for a decent cat-back to improve the look as much as anything, but now it's on, it's the sound and feel that has really impressed ...

... For me, one of the most disappointing aspects of the 225 was the sound ...

... I think the aim for me has always been to try and improve the sensation of the TT being a 'drivers car', and I feel that the Sportlite system has really been a large piece of the puzzle- the defcon bushes and sturdier ARB's helped a lot to beef up the chassis, then I spent months tinkering with the coilovers to get the ride height and damping at a level where I was able to run low, but still be able to really drive it properly ...

... the sensation of speed isn't what the needle says on the dash- or what the dyno output says on the printout- it's about how it transfers to the road and the driver 'experience'- now with the handling properly sorted, the induction roar of the wakbox sucking in air up front, and the burble and growl, firing up into a roar as you push it further up the rev range out-back, you can definitely feel that it's breathing better when you open up the throttle...
...all in all it's really beginning to feel like the car I wanted it to be ...

... I never disliked the OEM system- but don't rule out upgrading Paul, the sound is quite addictive- and now it's making me wonder just how this system would sound if I went de-cat :roll: ...

... you could get larger tailpipes welded in place of the originals, but my advice is keep an eye out in the 'parts for sale'- if you're in no hurry there's always something to catch your eye ... (and your wallet :wink: )




Paulj100 said:


>


... on the subject of the look of your back end (_"Ooooh Matron!"_) ... I like the chrome strip surround you have on the valance- I really didn't think I would like it, but I do ...

... I think it works so well on yours because it ties in nicely with the chrome badges and the tailpipes ... it just wouldn't work on mine, but I'd never noticed it before ... where did you pick it up out of interest?

Steve


----------



## gogs

Gorgeous Steve, she really is, a credit to you and your hard work 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Eadon

Looks great! Now get a video up 

I have a resonated miltek cat back on mine (  )

Jon


----------



## Paulj100

As Jon says can't wait to see/hear a video of your new exhaust setup I know it's going to sound awesome and I think I'm just kidding myself that deep down I would like an aftermarket exhaust :roll: it's a slippery slope this modding and I have said mine is finished now no more modding :lol:

Reference the chrome strip I got it from Halfords a few years back is is just a self adhesive chrome strip and as you say it works with the Audi rings and exhaust tips. It's a nice subtle mod and will just pull off if I ever want to remove it.

Paul


----------



## Duggy

The Blue Bandit said:


> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/exhaust_1_zps5dabbd78.jpg~original
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/exhaust_2_zps79993048.jpg~original
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/exhaust_polished_zpscc6a1948.jpg~original
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/rear-end_zps6501ba07.jpg~original
> 
> ... After living with it for a week, I can safely say that I love the sound ... it is loud, it has a lovely burble up to about 3000rpm and then has a nice roar when you really open it up- and yet it doesn't drone at all, and isn't obtrusive in the cabin on longer journeys. It has a lovely pop and crackle on overrun when changing gear ... and now the better weather is here it's immensely satisfying driving around with the windows open so you get to really hear it properly... for my money- it's exactly how the 1.8T should have sounded all along ... all that's needed now are some proper pics of it- and hopefully a video that gives some idea of the sound ...


That just looks perfect Steve 8)

I'll be very interested to hear it... :wink:

John


----------



## Pugwash69

Paulj100 said:


> I'm Not looking for an aftermarket exhaust but after seeing how good yours looks I'm maybe thinking just replace the exhaust tips on mine if that's possible :?


Very possible. You just cut the existing tips off with a hacksaw and can bolt/weld a replacement on. My single exit cost under £40. Feel the wrath in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=381482


----------



## BaueruTc

It's certainly a perfect looking fit. Would love to hear how she sounds too minus the two rear boxes.

I wish mine had a bit more of a low down grumble. I will see what Pipewerx can do for me when I go back and get them to supply and fit one of there three inch downpipe & sports cat. They installed a centre box when they made my exhaust. My system has got a nice note when driving but it just needs a little more so hopefully centre box removal would give me the extra sound that I am after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duggy

BaueruTc said:


> It's certainly a perfect looking fit. Would love to hear how she sounds too minus the two rear boxes.
> 
> I wish mine had a bit more of a low down grumble. I will see what Pipewerx can do for me when I go back and get them to supply and fit one of there three inch downpipe & sports cat. They installed a centre box when they made my exhaust. My system has got a nice note when driving but it just needs a little more so hopefully centre box removal would give me the extra sound that I am after.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm looking at the same, Mark has had his Milltek resonated centre replaced with a non-resonated... :roll:

Not that I'm after noise, I just want a subtle bit more burble... 

John


----------



## mstew

Definitely one of the best TTs on here right now  now hurry up and post a good quality video :roll:


----------



## mstew

P.s. knew you'd like it :wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... thanks for the comments guys! ...
... If it ever stops raining here I'll get a decent quality video up ... hopefully I'll be able to capture it on camera, and do the sound justice now I've talked it up! ...

... for the time being, and after reading Wak's thread about lazy people not changing their cabin/pollen filters- I realised that mine hadn't been done for a fair while, so I thought it was time to change it (between rain showers) ...

... it was supposed to be grey, but I'm pretty sure that it's _not _supposed to have half a dead pigeon, enough dry grass to turf Wembley stadium, a family of badgers, and more hair than on Tom Sellecks entire body in it ...










... so with that changed, it now smells fresher inside (apart from when _I'm_ in the car) and the air-con is now nice and cold ... just waiting for a heatwave now! ...
:-?


----------



## Lollypop86

You finally stepped away from looking at John's rear end ont he book of face?! :O

J
xx


----------



## Duggy

Lollypop86 said:


> You finally stepped away from looking at John's rear end ont he book of face?! :O
> 
> J
> xx


Keep my rear out of this young lady... :roll:

John


----------



## BaueruTc

Forgot to say i am liking the look of those carbon bits that i am seeing in that cheeky little sneak peek of the partial engine bay picture. Looks like the bay is coming along nicely too.


----------



## Lollypop86

Duggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You finally stepped away from looking at John's rear end ont he book of face?! :O
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Keep my rear out of this young lady... :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

He started it! 

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Lollypop86 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You finally stepped away from looking at John's rear end ont he book of face?! :O
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Keep my rear out of this young lady... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He started it!
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

...Naughty step! ... both of you! ...  



BaueruTc said:


> Forgot to say i am liking the look of those carbon bits that i am seeing in that cheeky little sneak peek of the partial engine bay picture. Looks like the bay is coming along nicely too.


... not much gets past you does it Paul? ...
... let's just say that the engine bay is still a work in progress ... it's better than it was, but still far from some of the show-piece engine bays on here ... 
... that's another update (apart from the exhuast vid) that I'll have to get on top of! ...
:wink:


----------



## Duggy

Yes dad!! :roll:

Got to start tidying my bay, I had a good chat with Mondo at the RR day, so know what I've got to do, just need to find the time... 

Always something to do eh

John


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> ...Naughty step! ... both of you! ... :


Whaaaaaaat! No fair I don't wana sit on the naughty step 

On a serious note tho the car looks great lol

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

Duggy said:


> Yes dad!! :roll:
> 
> Got to start tidying my bay, I had a good chat with Mondo at the RR day, so know what I've got to do, just need to find the time...
> 
> Always something to do eh
> 
> John


FFS, pull finger, John. :roll:

Oh, and how did the mapping go? Have been out of touch lately, being on hols in that technologically-isolated 4G-free zone that is Lyme Regis.

Nice figures?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Ok guys ...
... I filmed a short clip of the exhaust- mainly with the intention of capturing the low down burble it now has- but when I watched it back I was a bit disappointed with the 'crackle' on the video of the ambient wind noise ...
... I uploaded it to boobtube anyway- always intending to get some better quality footage either in an indoor environment, or at least building some kind of 'wind-break' (_stop tittering at the back_) for the camera to cut out some of the background noise ... (the write speed of the memory card in my camera may have had something to do with it also?) ...

.... anyway- long story _slightly_ less long- I haven't as yet got around to doing it ...

BUT

... I went back to boobtube to reasearch what the footage of others exhaust sounds were like, only to find a video titled:- _'Best Audi TT exhaust sounds in the world. TT RS 225'_ which had been added in the last couple of weeks ... 
I clicked on the linky-dink, and thought something had gone wrong as it brought up my original video ... it took a little while of watching to realise that my video had been given pole position at the beginning of this montage- which was good enough for me to think that just maybe it was good enough footage after all, to give an impression of how the system sounds ...

... as I've said- it's not getting too much of a thrashing, more a midrange rev to give some idea of how it sounds, but in truth- to truly appreciate it, you really need to be in the cabin with the growl of the wakbox roar at the front being spat out at the other end without the silencers ...

... hopefully it'll give you guys some idea- but with a bit of luck I'll get around to getting some better footage and also some rolling footage of a run or two perhaps?! ...

... Sorry for the delay chaps! ...


----------



## Ash87

Great thread! Those exhausts sound sweet!


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Ok ... it's been a bit of a while since I updated this ... I've done a bit of 'soul-searching' with where I am with the car, and where I want to go next (if anywhere) ...
... modifications are much like fashion, what looks great this year, might look dated a couple of years from now- alloy wheel styles come and go ... if modifying cars was a timeless pursuit, we'd all be driving around in pastel coloured TT's with 3 spoke wheels ...

... what I'm inspired by and drawn to at the moment is the classic 'old school' Porsches ... now they _are _a timeless car

... pick pretty much any Porker from way back when, and it is _still _a great looking car ...

... and it reminded me that that's what made me want a TT in the first place- the Mk1's sweeping lines always reminded of the Porsche styling, and I wanted to try and integrate that onto the TT ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/28hzais_zpsf9a273dc.png~original

... I've never been one for graphics and stickers- in fact, I've actually gone out of my way to avoid them, and keep the cars lines smooth, emphasising that with as much subtle colour coding as possible ... but when I started out with 'The Bandit' project hardly anyone was running black wheels- now there are quite a few, so I've been looking at a way to continue the _'Black & Blue' _theme, but finding a way to separate my car from the others by trying out new ideas that I haven't really seen done- hopefully setting trends and not following them, and if I could give a nod to those old school Porsches at the same time, then all the better! ...

Anyway- enough talk, how about some pictures instead- as usual, I know that there are people on here with strong opinions (and who aren't afraid to voice them) and I'd love to hear everybodys thoughts and _constructive _criticism on this:- ...

... basically, I've tried to emulate and integrate the classic 'Porsche sidestripe' idea ... my main concern was and is, that it didn't end up looking like a chavved up 'Focus ST' wannabe ... I'd like to think I've avoided that by giving it a slight motorsport twist with the 'Audi-racing graphic' ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_1b_zpse85d06ae.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_6e_zpse1262c05.jpg

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_2d_zpsb7473c48.jpg~original

http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/steverichards1972/media/********-pics/tenter_2d_zpsb7473c48.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_5c_zps10dbcaeb.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_3d_zps0d8b9efe.jpg~original

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_4h_zps9152384b.jpg

... the feedback from people who have seen it so far has been really positive, I wasn't sure at first- but it's really grown on me now ...

Steve


----------



## conlechi

.
You have built one of the best looking TT's on here Steve 8) ....

..... but being honest the stripes don't do it for me I am afraid [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] but it's your car and as long as you like it


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... I appreciate the feedback Mark- it took a while for them to grow on me, and I think they actually look better 'in the flesh' ... but the beauty is that they're not a permanent fixture and I can always change my mind ... always good to try something different, and keep changing it up ... :wink:

Steve


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Ok ... it doesn't make for great reading- but as much as this thread is about how the car has evolved- for me, it's also about how my thought process and feelings about where I want to take the car change too ....
... in comparison to the two years prior to this year, the car hasn't changed dramatically- but because the car has been refined and is closer to where I wanted to take it, it meant that I was at a point where I have been questioning where the car goes next ... I've spent a while considering this, and felt that there were basically three options available:-


1/. Spend a lot of money (Mrs.Bandit didn't like this [smiley=bigcry.gif] )

2/. Spend a bit of money (Mrs.Bandit still didn't like this  , but at least this time I remained in posession of my gentleman's accoutrements)
3/. Spend as little as possible and save some money (Mrs.Bandit likes this [smiley=sweetheart.gif] )

Firstly, option 1- Basically, this is a no-holds-barred approach to what happens with the car next- air ride, interior re-trim, as rare a set of wheels as I can lay my hands on etc. etc ...
I've sort of discounted this- firstly, I think it would mean a commitment to keeping the car for quite some time to come- I love it, but after having owned it for three years already- who knows where I'll be three years from now??

Option 2:- Part of why I decided that maybe air wasn't for me is that as much as I love some of the 'show cars' out there sporting the 'euro-look'- this was never where I wanted to go with the car, I have always been more interested in the motorsport, or DTM look ... I like the uncompromising and purposeful looks- and it was always an underlying personal belief that modifying the car should not be for looks at the expense of practicality ... I always wanted it low- but not undriveably so ... I always wanted a good looking set of wheels, but with tyres that completely covered them ... I can admire and appreciate the 'stretched tyre' look- hell, I even considered it for a while- but then considered why I bought the TT in the first place- aside from looks, it had some degree of performance ... and while maybe not blisteringly quick, I wanted to do mods that would improve on the original set-up, not detract from it or make it less safe ...

I'm happy with the direction the car has gone- and basically option 2 is to take it all one stage further- which is most likely to mean going stage two with the engine, and going for big brakes and maybe even more motorsport styled wheels!?! 
Obviously the sky is the limit with regards to how much further I tune the car from stage 1, but I feel that I could really transform it for about half the price of an air ride install.

Option 3:- Basically option 3 is pretty straight-forward ... save as much of my 'hard-earned' as possible, and look out for a decent MK2 TTRS ... I know, I know ... the Mk2 is a soulless, bastardisation of everything the intial Mk1 concept car stood for ... but still ... I can't help having a bit of a crush on it ...

Steve


----------



## roddy

a TTRS is still 20k :? ,,, your car looks good mate,, go BBK and then just enjoy 8)


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

I had considered the side stripes myself. They do look nice on your car mate. As for options, do what makes you happy


----------



## The Blue Bandit

roddy said:


> a TTRS is still 20k :? ,,, your car looks good mate,, go BBK and then just enjoy 8)


... I know what you're saying ... 20k (and probably more for a good one) just isn't justifiable for what isn't a main family car ... I think what I was more thinking is basically only really be spending out on maintenance rather than modification now, and just enjoy her for what she is, and where she's at ...



fixitagaintomoz said:


> I had considered the side stripes myself. They do look nice on your car mate. As for options, do what makes you happy


... thanks mate- I totally agree about doing what makes you happy ... and that I think is why I'm sort of at a 'crossroads' ... I know I'm happy with the car as she stands, but you know how it is:- if you're not moving forwards, you're almost going backwards ... I know that there are still minor improvements and adjustments that can be made- and then sometimes I think to myself:- 'Ah, what the hell ... lets spend some money on her and see how far I can take her' ...

...


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> Option 3:- Basically option 3 is pretty straight-forward ... save as much of my 'hard-earned' as possible, and look out for a decent MK2 TTRS ... I know, I know ... the Mk2 is a soulless, bastardisation of everything the intial Mk1 concept car stood for ... but still ... I can't help having a bit of a crush on it ...


You and I will no longer be FB friends, Insta Friends, TT friends, or anything friends if this happens.....just saying 

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Lollypop86 said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 3:- Basically option 3 is pretty straight-forward ... save as much of my 'hard-earned' as possible, and look out for a decent MK2 TTRS ... I know, I know ... the Mk2 is a soulless, bastardisation of everything the intial Mk1 concept car stood for ... but still ... I can't help having a bit of a crush on it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I will no longer be FB friends, Insta Friends, TT friends, or anything friends if this happens.....just saying
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

... I'm not sure if that is supposed to make me want one less ... or more?!? ...
:lol:


----------



## roddy

£1k on second hand BBk ( brembo 6 pot + 350ish disc ) , stg 2 map then sit back drive and enjoy,,,, oh and get rid of that stripe :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

The Blue Bandit said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Option 3:- Basically option 3 is pretty straight-forward ... save as much of my 'hard-earned' as possible, and look out for a decent MK2 TTRS ... I know, I know ... the Mk2 is a soulless, bastardisation of everything the intial Mk1 concept car stood for ... but still ... I can't help having a bit of a crush on it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and I will no longer be FB friends, Insta Friends, TT friends, or anything friends if this happens.....just saying
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... I'm not sure if that is supposed to make me want one less ... or more?!? ...
> :lol:
Click to expand...

lol take from it what you will......however, I like the stripe

J
xx


----------



## The Blue Bandit

roddy said:


> £1k on second hand BBk ( brembo 6 pot + 350ish disc ) , stg 2 map then sit back drive and enjoy,,,, oh and get rid of that stripe :lol:





Lollypop86 said:


> lol take from it what you will......however, I like the stripe
> 
> J
> xx


... you see this is what I was hoping for ... a bit of controversy ... I hate safe choices!
Thanks guys!


----------



## V6RUL

Each to their own Steve and personalising to your own taste is what its all about, but there are limits that shouldn't be crossed and i think you're considering where you are.

It doesn't take much to radicalise one from the norm and step off the path most travelled, but for the base you have already have you considered getting your TT wrapped as for cost vs impact, it is quite a good impact mod.

You could always just sticker bomb in a motorsport theme and if you dont like it or fancy a change just rip em off.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

lol not really any controversy just two different opinions.........I'm surprised he didnt say he hated the porsche 

J
xx


----------



## bigdodge

Lollypop86 said:


> lol not really any controversy just two different opinions.........I'm surprised he didnt say he hated the porsche
> 
> J
> xx


Well I like some porsches but I am afraid I don't like this one, sorry it's just doesn't attract me.


----------



## ades tt 180

Hi mate...I like your stripe...It works for me because your car is quite a dark colour so it's not really "in your face". Not sure it would work on mine though (being silver)...good on ya for trying something out of the norm! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NickG

The Blue Bandit said:


> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_5c_zps10dbcaeb.jpg~original


 

Stunning, that looks awesome!!! A small change that makes a huge difference to the aesthetics of the car.


----------



## NWDSdaz

Looking good as always


----------



## Paulj100

Steve when it comes to modding the Blue Bandit you get it spot on, I think it looks great mate 8) I can see what your trying to achieve here and it works. I love the Motorsport look myself and have thought of ways I could make mine more Motorsport themed. 
Have you considered a roll cage for the Blue Bandit like the Porsche? Would be a great final touch and adding to that Motorsport theme.

Paul


----------



## The Blue Bandit

V6RUL said:


> Each to their own Steve and personalising to your own taste is what its all about, but there are limits that shouldn't be crossed and i think you're considering where you are.
> 
> It doesn't take much to radicalise one from the norm and step off the path most travelled, but for the base you have already have you considered getting your TT wrapped as for cost vs impact, it is quite a good impact mod.
> 
> You could always just sticker bomb in a motorsport theme and if you dont like it or fancy a change just rip em off.
> Steve


... thanks Steve ... I did consider a wrap for a very short while, but ultimately didn't choose that route for a couple of reasons:- firstly, I've only seen a couple of fully wrapped cars 'up close' at shows, (_and I am very picky_) but I have never been that impressed by the quality of the finish ... don't get me wrong- yours looks great, and I've heard good things about how good the quality of colour and finish is on yours, but purely based on the ones I've seen up close I think I would be disappointed with the final result ...
Secondly, and far more simply:- The shine I can get from polishing my paintwork always draws compliments, and I think I'd miss that 'glass-like' wet look finish that you can only really achieve with quality cleaning products on properly cared for paintwork ...



bigdodge said:


> Well I like some porsches but I am afraid I don't like this one, sorry it's just doesn't attract me.


... no offence taken my friend- out of interest, is it particularly the stripe you disapprove of, or is the car in general just not to your tastes? ... always interested in different points of view ...  



ades tt 180 said:


> Hi mate...I like your stripe...It works for me because your car is quite a dark colour so it's not really "in your face". Not sure it would work on mine though (being silver)...good on ya for trying something out of the norm! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


... thanks for that- I've been an admirer of your car for some time, so I not only appreciate the positive comments- I also really appreciate the open-minded attitude ... I think part of why I wasn't sure about it to begin with is that the Mk1 is a very rounded and smooth car, not angular or boxy like most motorsport cars tend to look (think Lancia Delta Integrale, or the classic Audi rally cars of the 80's) ... I think the preconceptions of how a TT _should _look are probably much more powerfully embedded into our sub-conscious than we actually realise ... :? 



NickG said:


> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_5c_zps10dbcaeb.jpg~original
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning, that looks awesome!!! A small change that makes a huge difference to the aesthetics of the car.


... thanks for the enthusiasm Nick! ... I kind of figured that this would be a 'marmite' mod ... there's no two ways about it- there are even days when I think that the smooth lines of a Mk1 should remain unblemished- but some days I look at the stripes and think it just adds a new dimension to the car, and brings the colour-coded elements with the black details all together ... I've had some great feedback in person, but if I'm honest- I think I _like _that opinion is divided ... 



Paulj100 said:


> Steve when it comes to modding the Blue Bandit you get it spot on, I think it looks great mate 8) I can see what your trying to achieve here and it works. I love the Motorsport look myself and have thought of ways I could make mine more Motorsport themed.
> Have you considered a roll cage for the Blue Bandit like the Porsche? Would be a great final touch and adding to that Motorsport theme.
> 
> Paul


... thanks a lot Paul! ... I think you and I are both on the same wavelength ... I've thought quite a few times about doing a QS style rear seat delete, finding a set of pole positions, and getting a half-cage fitted ... I wouldn't want to go for the whole stripped out interior, but I think the QS interior just looks so right ... the only reservation I have, is that I think going further down that route will dramatically change the dynamic of the car- at the moment, I can literally take off the graphics, wind up the coilies, swap the exhaust and refit the standard alloys and the car is almost one for the purists- I think if I look at bolting in a roll cage then the car becomes and entirely different animal ... don't get me wrong though- I would love to do that ... I just need to be sure that would be the right way forward ...
:wink:


----------



## roddy

I don't think there are many people who would tolerate by choice the inconvenience of a roll cage unless they really neaded it,,,,,,,,also it might look a bit incongruous beside the standard brakes !!!!


----------



## Duggy

I've not commented on this all day, because when I first saw the stripe at lunch time I thought wtf...  

However, coming back to it tonight and having another look, I must admit it's growing on me... :wink:

I still think it's a bit busy in the text area, but I think it suits the Bandit quite well Steve 

I agree with Ade that it wouldn't suit lighter colours, but good on you mate for trying something different 

John


----------



## The Blue Bandit

roddy said:


> I don't think there are many people who would tolerate by choice the inconvenience of a roll cage unless they really neaded it,,,,,,,,also it might look a bit incongruous beside the standard brakes !!!!


... I'm totally with you on this Roddy ... I couldn't bring myself to put a half-cage in purely for cosmetic reasons, and to be honest (as you point out with the brakes) I think unless the everything was taken to the extreme (engine, brakes, the rest of the interior) I think in truth I'd feel a bit of a numpty driving around in a stage 1 TT with a roll cage ...

 



Duggy said:


> I've not commented on this all day, because when I first saw the stripe at lunch time I thought wtf...
> 
> However, coming back to it tonight and having another look, I must admit it's growing on me... :wink:
> 
> I still think it's a bit busy in the text area, but I think it suits the Bandit quite well Steve
> 
> I agree with Ade that it wouldn't suit lighter colours, but good on you mate for trying something different
> 
> John


... thanks John, and thanks for reserving judgement and giving it a chance ...

... I won't lie, I know I've mentioned it took a while to grow on me, that's a little bit of an _understatment _...
... it's been on a few weeks now- and when I first put one side on, I immmediately wanted to take it off ... I hated it at first ... but I gave it the benefit of the doubt- thinking that it wasn't permanent and I could take it off any time I want, so I may as well try it for a week or so ... by the end of the first week I still wasn't convinced and nearly didn't do the other side, but ended up thinking that I wouldn't really have given it a fair chance if I at least didn't finish what I'd started ...
... by the end of that second week, I'd started getting some good feedback from guys at work who liked it, and few times out and about ...

... the trouble is with a mod like this, is that when you say I've put a stripe on it- people eyes are immediately drawn to the stripe... they no longer look at the car as a whole, how it ties together the black wheels and QS valance with the front grilles ... it takes the eyeline all the way around the bottom of the car ...
... obviously, there are going to be people who don't like it, just like some people just refuse to like black wheels ... some people won't think beyond modifying a TT by debadging and putting on a set of LM's (which is a great look by the way ) but my feeling is that if you're going to modify it, then it shouldn't look like most other TT's, it should be individual ... and hopefully still remain tasteful ... to me now, a debadged TT on a set of LM's is hardly even modified- there are so many of them it's almost the new 'standard' TT ...
... I think it's certainly something that you need to give time to grow on you, so that you can get beyond just looking at the stripe and see the car as a whole ... and it even took me a while to do that ...
... I think if people can do that, it might grow on one or two others as well ...
... like genital warts ...


Steve


----------



## V6RUL

I agree with your sponse to Duggy, Steve.
What you see isn't what others see and beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
Steve


----------



## spen

I like the stripe 8) which i would do anyway as i was wanting to do mine  Just cant make my mind up in what position to do mine.


----------



## CaptRon

I always liked your car Steve with our without the stripes... I'm "old school"

Ron


----------



## Danny boy

love the stripe Steve! look forward to seeing the bandit up close soon


----------



## adajason

I like it. in addition I think I would have moved it down and lined it up with the bottom of the door. Then maybe cut away the part that ovrlapped onto the side skirt.


----------



## Brown

thats look lovely, modern yet the stripe gives it an old school look that it somehow gets a away with, really nice


----------



## Greeny2313

I've just purchased a denim blue mk1 with a projektzwo kit on it in pretty poor condition I'm in 2 minds over restoring or binning it, but I wanted black side stripes and yours has made me think it's gonna be done


----------



## BaueruTc

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... Ok ... it's been a bit of a while since I updated this ... I've done a bit of 'soul-searching' with where I am with the car, and where I want to go next (if anywhere) ...
> ... modifications are much like fashion, what looks great this year, might look dated a couple of years from now- alloy wheel styles come and go ... if modifying cars was a timeless pursuit, we'd all be driving around in pastel coloured TT's with 3 spoke wheels ...
> 
> ... what I'm inspired by and drawn to at the moment is the classic 'old school' Porsches ... now they _are _a timeless car
> 
> ... pick pretty much any Porker from way back when, and it is _still _a great looking car ...
> 
> ... and it reminded me that that's what made me want a TT in the first place- the Mk1's sweeping lines always reminded of the Porsche styling, and I wanted to try and integrate that onto the TT ...
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/28hzais_zpsf9a273dc.png~original
> 
> ... I've never been one for graphics and stickers- in fact, I've actually gone out of my way to avoid them, and keep the cars lines smooth, emphasising that with as much subtle colour coding as possible ... but when I started out with 'The Bandit' project hardly anyone was running black wheels- now there are quite a few, so I've been looking at a way to continue the _'Black & Blue' _theme, but finding a way to separate my car from the others by trying out new ideas that I haven't really seen done- hopefully setting trends and not following them, and if I could give a nod to those old school Porsches at the same time, then all the better! ...
> 
> Anyway- enough talk, how about some pictures instead- as usual, I know that there are people on here with strong opinions (and who aren't afraid to voice them) and I'd love to hear everybodys thoughts and _constructive _criticism on this:- ...
> 
> ... basically, I've tried to emulate and integrate the classic 'Porsche sidestripe' idea ... my main concern was and is, that it didn't end up looking like a chavved up 'Focus ST' wannabe ... I'd like to think I've avoided that by giving it a slight motorsport twist with the 'Audi-racing graphic' ...
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_1b_zpse85d06ae.jpg~original
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_6e_zpse1262c05.jpg~original
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_2d_zpsb7473c48.jpg~original
> 
> http://s1071.photobucket.com/user/steverichards1972/media/********-pics/tenter_2d_zpsb7473c48.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_5c_zps10dbcaeb.jpg~original
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_3d_zps0d8b9efe.jpg~original
> 
> http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/tenter_4h_zps9152384b.jpg~original
> 
> ... the feedback from people who have seen it so far has been really positive, I wasn't sure at first- but it's really grown on me now ...
> 
> Steve


Sorry for the late reply to the latest styling of your car Steve. I did see this when you first posted but thought your car and latest efforts deserved more than a simple reply of sweet or it looks fantastic! I am not being biased simply because mine is also Denim Blue, Your car truly is one of my favourite TT's on the forum! I look forward to every picture that you post of her as she looks fantastic. Your latest mod suits the car and style down to the ground 100%. I look at your car and just want to copy your style as you truly have nailed it and it honestly looks fantastic. Your car is the reason i went with my alloys in Satin Black as after i saw how well the colour worked on yours it was a no brainer to me. I look forward to many more pictures in this thread in the months and years to come. Your car is an inspiration to other TT owners!

I hope i get to see her in flesh one day. Keep up the good work Steve!

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## spen

Your point with the TT ressembling a porsche is exactly what i think.To me theyre like a modern 356.
Your car looks ace btw. 8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit

BaueruTc said:


> Sorry for the late reply to the latest styling of your car Steve. I did see this when you first posted but thought your car and latest efforts deserved more than a simple reply of sweet or it looks fantastic! I am not being biased simply because mine is also Denim Blue, Your car truly is one of my favourite TT's on the forum! I look forward to every picture that you post of her as she looks fantastic. Your latest mod suits the car and style down to the ground 100%. I look at your car and just want to copy your style as you truly have nailed it and it honestly looks fantastic. Your car is the reason i went with my alloys in Satin Black as after i saw how well the colour worked on yours it was a no brainer to me. I look forward to many more pictures in this thread in the months and years to come. Your car is an inspiration to other TT owners!
> 
> I hope i get to see her in flesh one day. Keep up the good work Steve!
> 
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


... Wow! Thanks Paul... I always appreciate your feedback because it's well thought out and constructive ... it's always hard to do something different- if you go the tried and tested route, sure, everyone will approve- but then it usually means that you've made safe choices and haven't exactly created something unique, if you do something different you'll always be prone to some crticism ...  
The other reason I appreciate your feedback Paul, is that I'm a fan of your pics too- the car never looks less than pristine and the photographs are always well composed- so it's always nice to get some positive feedback from somebody who appreciates the artistry and design of the TT.
The hardest bit is when it comes to modifying something that you're pretty happy with- do you keep making subtle changes for changes sake, do you take it back to the drawing board and start all over again or do you simply leave it alone??

:? 




spen said:


> Your point with the TT ressembling a porsche is exactly what i think.To me theyre like a modern 356.
> Your car looks axce btw. 8)


... thanks my friend- I had a good look around yours at edition38 before I'd even seen it on the forum ... I'm a bit of a sucker for a silver TT with Tiffany blue wheels (if that's the exact colour they are, if not- then they sort of remind me of tiffany blue) ... it looked great.


----------



## V6RUL

I think I may be going back to stripes soon as your bringing them back into fashion..
Steve


----------



## Paulj100

I tried some side stripes on mine a couple of years ago and was an epic fail  but I think on the blue bandit it works really well as they match perfect with the black alloys.


----------



## lotuselanplus2s

Personally I'm looking at the 2.4 RS & thinking S**t how can I offload the TT & get one of those instead......

Please don't post such pornography on this forum again, my bank manager hates you...........


----------



## HarryGoossens

Just wanted to drop a quick mention to say the car looks amazing. 
Completely fallen for the stealth look, looking for my own TT currently but certainly what you've done has sparked a few ideas!


----------



## Richbolt

Hi Steve,

I've just read this thread from the beginning, and just wanted to say you have built a fantastic TT!

The best thing for me is the stance, it looks fantastic! The fact that it can still be driven in a "spirited" manner is what really sets it apart for me though!

May I ask what coilovers you are running?

I only ask as I have a set of AP coilovers on mine, and I think they're a bit too soft to get a decent stance without rubbing!

Keep up the good work!

Rich

Ps, I also love the stripe, and congratulate you on trying something different...


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Richbolt said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I've just read this thread from the beginning, and just wanted to say you have built a fantastic TT!
> 
> The best thing for me is the stance, it looks fantastic! The fact that it can still be driven in a "spirited" manner is what really sets it apart for me though!
> 
> May I ask what coilovers you are running?
> 
> I only ask as I have a set of AP coilovers on mine, and I think they're a bit too soft to get a decent stance without rubbing!
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> Rich
> 
> Ps, I also love the stripe, and congratulate you on trying something different...


Thanks Rich!

I think the deceptive thing about a build thread is that when you post up some pics of the car, people just tend to (naturally) assume that you've bought said item, bolted it on- and 'Robert's your mother's brother' job done ...

... quite often it's not quite as simples as that- in fact more often than not, every modification or cleaning product is tried, tested, jiggled about with, tested some more- and this process can go on for some time before you end up where you want to be, and what you see in the pictures ...

... the stance has been a perfect example of this:- it's a constant struggle between:- Looks, handling, ride quality and practicality ... and the chances are you won't get all four of them at once!

I'm running FK Konigsports which use Koni shock absorbers (which I've used previously and always rated highly) ... many will slate the FK kit, but these were a bit further up the range from the budget stuff, and I have to say they've been excellent ...

There's at least another inch of thread left at the front, and the rears have had one of the adjuster rings removed- you could run lower if you were to remove them completely, but for me it would look great but start to lose the practicality and performance ...

The Konigsports also have adjustable dampening- and even on it's softest setting they're still ... shall we say firm? 

But even with 9.5j rears running 255 wide tyres it never scrubs or catches the arch, so overall- it's taken a while to get there, but I'm pleased with how it now sits and behaves.

Thanks for the positive comments about trying something different too- there are so many great TT's on here, and it seems to become harder and harder to stamp your own identity on it- when something works, everybody will jump on it, so the popular mods soon become the norm and are hardly modifications at all any more ...

... apart from that- I imagine we all bought a Mk1 because of it's looks and styling in the first place, so you don't really want to be going too far down the route of changing things up beyond recognition ...


----------



## Paulj100

Hi Steve. Do you have any more plans/mods for the Blue Bandit?


----------



## chazhs88

Loving the BBS wheels.


----------



## marsiz202

car looks lovely mate, what are the wheels you have on?


----------



## StrokerTT32

What is the model of BBS wheels ?

and could You post size of Your Ronal alloys ? Is it 8J ?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

SwIeRsZcZ said:


> What is the model of BBS wheels ?
> 
> and could You post size of Your Ronal alloys ? Is it 8J ?


http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/project-2b-smallest_zps056ec94e.jpg~original

... the style of the wheel is the BBS-RS ... 
... and did you mean the wheels with the polished lip? They are actually Rial Nogaros, not Ronals ... if they are the one's you mean they are indeed an 8j wheel with an et35 offset ...

... wheels are something very much on the agenda at the moment- a good friend of mine made me a very good offer on the car, and I contemplated selling it, but just felt like there was more to come yet- I don't think any changes made this year will be radical, but I'd like to mix things up a bit maybe to keep things interesting ...

Steve


----------



## riickii19

il be honest, the blue never really appealed to me as a colour at first, and the same for black bbs rs wheels, neither would of been my cup of tea, this came onto this, completely changed my mind!

wheels really do suit the car and colour extremely well and isn't something you see overdone at shows!

LOVELY BRO!


----------



## Coisty06

Stunning wee car mate


----------



## gogs

Shes a real credit to you Steve, I love the car you've created 

Sent from my iPhone via the interweb


----------



## LordG71

loving this thread Steve - a real credit to you. Keep up the great work.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Been a while since I've added anything of note to the thread of late, but after an absolutely fantastic weekend at 'Audi's in the Park' held at Billing Aquadrome in Northampton last weekend, I thought I'd add a few photographs of the car there, I've got to say a big _thanks_ to Paul Taylor (The Gachet) for a few of these pictures ...

... Thankfully the weather was a drastic improvement on last year (although pretty much anything would have been) and the TTOC had a fantastic turnout of (I believe) 58 cars on the club stand, and walked away with the 'Best Club stand trophy' based on how friendly and personable it's members were on the day (they obviously didn't talk to me :lol: ) ...

... It was a great opportunity to catch up with some old (some older than others  ) and familiar faces, and also meet some new ones at the same time- if you didn't make it, I'd highly recommend it for next years diary, there's a great mixture of all things Audi, and there are always some great ideas on display, no matter what stage your build is at, or just to admire if you're keeping things as Audi intended :wink: ...














































... there's a few more updates to come which I'll get posted up as soon as possible, nothing very major at all- but I'll post up a few more pictures too ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## conlechi

Cool pics Steve , car's looking as good as ever 8) i've not been to AITP , will make sure will be at the next one .....should have my TT back by then


----------



## sdjfaulkes

makes me want one asap


----------



## The Blue Bandit

So it's been ages since this was updated, and so much time has passed I can't entirely remember where I was, or even what I've done since ...

There were virtually no updates throughout 2015 as fundamentally the car didn't really change that much, largely it was a year of keeping on top of maintaining the car, mainly preventative stuff to just keep her sweet ...

To go into the _ins and outs_ of everything that I've done in the last 12 months would probably be long-winded and dull ... but in brief over the last 12-15 months she's had cambelt/tensioner/water pump service, a new pick up pipe and oil pump, new CV boots, a new battery before the winter, and probably numerous other little bits and pieces that I've forgotten ...

... Despite the fact that things didn't change greatly with the car some cool stuff has still happened over the last 15 months, things that to be quite honest have _massively exceeded_ my expectations- the car is far from a show car, and there are TT's on here, and on the facebook mk 1 TT forum with a lot more money, love and attention lavished on them ... But here's a few of the highlights:-










In october 2014 I entered the auto finesse 'share and shine competition' on facebook ... virtually every car was either more expensive, or had had more money spent on it, there were showcars and supercars in the final 10, but with a lot of help and support from this forum and facebook I somehow (and most probably undeservingly) managed to win it, which shows the strength and unity of this forum ... I won a years supply of auto finesse cleaning products, much to the delight of my long suffering wife ...










_"Great!"_ she said _"They can go with the other ten years of detailing products we already have"_ ...

The start of 2015 picked up where 2014 left off ... Audi driver magazine were doing a 'TT special issue' (March 2015) to celebrate the launch of the Mk3 and were looking for contributions for a feature on 'The Audi TT ownership experience' ... I submitted an article and photographs, and was not only delighted to be chosen, I was also pretty pleased that it received minimal editing, and was pretty much word for word what I wrote (though I imagine that they had to correct my speeling mistaks), and the pictures were pretty much exactly as I sent them- so I really felt the feature was 'my own' ...










... And I also managed to get a picture of my little boy in the 'owners shot' so it's a really treasured piece, and something I will definitely look back on in years to come, long after the TT has gone ...










Fast forward to the end of the year, and the 1st anniversary edition (December 2016) of Audi Tuner magazine, and I managed to get another photo featured. 
Again- it was one of my own pictures with very little editing by them and it was right at the top of the 'readers gallery' section of the mag ...



















... To get featured in two of the biggest audi published magazines in the same year was quite something ... But it also got me thinking; Where do you go from there?

For the minimal amount of dedication I'd put in I'd achieved quite a bit, and even though I was enjoying the car more than ever and meeting more new people through it, I felt like it had stagnated- I'd tried a few different little touches to freshen things up a little:-

First off- I liked how the staggered wheels looked, but I wondered if I could run them wider still, so increased the rear spacer to a 25mm ... It looked like it was never going to fit without fouling the arches when the car was jacked up in the air, but when I let her down she sat just right with the 255/35/18 tyres at the back ...





































I also added a set of bespoke sunshades to give the car slightly more privacy (as I didn't really want to go for window tints) and it also tied in with the black and blue theme quite nicely too ...










... the worst thing about me (and I hope I'm not alone?!?) is the amount of bits I buy but never get around to fitting ...
(for example I've got a forge big gear knob that I bought two weeks after buying the car which I still haven't gotten around to fitting and I've now had the car over four years) ...

I'd spent quite a bit of time after reading the 'TTF rolling road shoot-out' thinking about further tuning plans, and whether to go full-on stage two with the car- but while I still haven't totally decided against this, I have instead concentrated on getting the most out of the current stage one set-up ...

Spark plugs were changed, and I fitted a short-shifter at the same time, this really seemed to make the car respond quicker, and make progress through the gears a more precise and swift affair ... (I think the shorter throw of the short-shift kit will be enhanced further when I finally get around to fitting the forge big knob as this sits lower and will hopefully make the throw shorter still) ...

I also had a liquid TT gauge sat in it's box in the garage for months, and finally got around to fitting it (a much easier affair than you would think, and took all of about five minutes) ... I did a few runs in the cold weather we had at the end of last month ...

I have to say that I was pretty happy with the figures, I'm not sure how accurate they are- but I'd changed pretty much all of the boost hoses, and obviously added the exhaust and Pipercross filter in the wakboxed filter, but it still remains only a generic APR stage one map ...










... To be fair, it's not really about figures, it's how it translates to the road, but there is plenty of pull from 3000 rpm and it keeps going until peak power kicks in at around 6100rpm ... I know tuning companies quote 260-270bhp from a map but I had always assumed that you'd be lucky to achieve that in real terms on the road. 
If nothing else, and even if the figures aren't _tremendously_ accurate, at least it tells me one thing:- that my engine and MAF are in a pretty healthy state ... I'd be interested to know what others are getting from their liquid gauges though?? (and their state of tune, just as an indicator of how reliable these things with a pre-MAF figure are) ...

... Anyway, that pretty much brings me up to date- other than this I've just picked up a ramair open cone filter, partly to maybe squeeze out that 1bhp I need to get the liquid to 270bhp, but mainly to tidy up the engine bay ...

To finally get on top of the engine bay is this years project ... It won't be as tidy as some on here I'm sure, but I'm determined to get it to a state where I can pop the bonnet without feeling ashamed at a couple of shows and meets this year ...

... Other than that the only other change is that the winter wheels were refurbished in a shade of Ferrari grey (not sure of the exact paint code) but it was this colour ...










... wheels on, and all ready for winter ...




























Steve


----------



## Ian_W

Love this car, built over time and with plenty of attention to the little details.

Hopefully catch it at a few shows this year 

What ever happened to the Porsche stripes idea? :?:


----------



## Pow3rL3ss

Such a beautiful example!!!!

I am at the same point now with my QS trying to get the engine bay looking cleaner, and maybe slightly shinier.


----------



## spen

Looks bloody fantastic. So clean. Well worthy of mag features from the effort you've put in to this car. One of my favourites.


----------



## The Blue Bandit

Ian_W said:


> Love this car, built over time and with plenty of attention to the little details.
> 
> Hopefully catch it at a few shows this year
> 
> What ever happened to the Porsche stripes idea? :?:


... thanks Ian [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ...

... you can rest assured that the respect is more than mutual- I've long been a fan of yours ... I love how it sits- even more so since you've widened the track at the rear ...

...I kept the stripes for over a year, and I did actually miss them when they came off ...

http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u504/steverichards1972/********-pics/Forum_images/stripe-off-1b_zpsaall2xzv.jpg

... to be honest I like to constantly change things up, sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't, but they had used a picture of it with the stripes in the Audi Driver magazine article, so after that it felt a bit like _'been there and done that'_ ...




Pow3rL3ss said:


> Such a beautiful example!!!!
> 
> I am at the same point now with my QS trying to get the engine bay looking cleaner, and maybe slightly shinier.


... After almost four and a half years with the car, I can't believe I haven't got on top of this! I've had a couple of attempts at it and it's not terrible in its current state ... 
... I don't think it's ultimately going to be as tidy as a lot of bays on here ... I'm not really intending to delete anything- just to get a nice OEM+ bay with a few nice touches ... 



spen said:


> Looks bloody fantastic. So clean. Well worthy of mag features from the effort you've put in to this car. One of my favourites.


... thanks for the kind words feller ...  
... it's always humbling to get such positive feedback from the owners of cars that you've always looked at in admiration ... what's happening with yours at the moment? I don't think I've seen it since you changed the colour of the faces of your wheels ...


----------



## Lollypop86

always one of my faves 

J
xx


----------



## NWDSdaz

A change from time to time is definatly a good thing in my opinion. Keeps things interesting, I will be looking forward to seeing what comes next. I'm contemplating a wheel colour change on mine as I've had the bronze a couple of years, most people try to talk me out of it, but sometimes I think I just want to mix it up a little lol


----------



## 3TT3

Might be odd.. but I think the winter wheels look at least as good as the summer ones.

There really is no rubbing over bumps on the rear with wider spacers?

Looks MUCH cleaner than mine, must be all those detailing products!


----------



## poghead

3TT3 - I agree ^^ Bandit what are your winters, and what tyres are you using?

Pog


----------



## The Blue Bandit

3TT3 said:


> Might be odd.. but I think the winter wheels look at least as good as the summer ones.
> 
> There really is no rubbing over bumps on the rear with wider spacers?
> 
> Looks MUCH cleaner than mine, must be all those detailing products!





poghead said:


> 3TT3 - I agree ^^ Bandit what are your winters, and what tyres are you using?
> 
> Pog


... the winter wheels are Rial Nogaros, and the were originally black with a polished rim- but have been refurbished in Ferrari daytona grey ... the tyres for the winter wheels are Kumho 225/40/18's on an 8j rim, and to be honest even though they're really more a (albeit top end) mid-range tyre, I've found their wet weather performance absolutely faultless (and probably better than the Goodyear eagle F1's I've had on previously ...
I do genuinely like these wheels, but I _really_ like the fitment that a staggered wheel gives, so I'm going to be on the lookout for a new set of summer wheels as of now ...
:wink:


----------



## gogs

Doesn't matter how little or often I see this car I absolutely love it, a real credit to you Steve 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Bandit

gogs said:


> Doesn't matter how little or often I see this car I absolutely love it, a real credit to you Steve


... thanks Gordon, you're too kind ... hopefully there will be a few small changes this year and a few more pictures and updates ...

:wink:


----------



## gogs

I'll keep checking your thread mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussexbythesea

Great looking TT 8)

Unfortunately I was the OEM example that parked next to you in your pics at AITP and to be honest even in my pics of the event my car is virtually 'invisible' 

Definitely an inspiration, aspiration or both


----------



## RollingThunder

What offset are the BBS wheels?


----------



## The Blue Bandit

sussexbythesea said:


> Great looking TT 8)
> 
> Unfortunately I was the OEM example that parked next to you in your pics at AITP and to be honest even in my pics of the event my car is virtually 'invisible'
> 
> Definitely an inspiration, aspiration or both


... I did wonder if that was yours Peter  ... it was a lovely OEM example of the marque ... I didn't spend a great deal of time with the car unfortunately, but hopefully if we both make it to this years show we might cross paths ... I'll keep an eye out for you ...



RollingThunder said:


> What offset are the BBS wheels?


... they were et40 all round, the rears were 9.5j and I ran them with 25mm spacers giving them a final et of 15, and the fronts were 8.5j and I had 15mm spacers making them et25 ...


----------



## Yellow Gecko

Love the Build, it really looks amazing :lol: 
Have a question though, hawe you hade any isues with going over speed bumps or similar? 
Reason im asking is because im thinking o loweing mine, but where i live there are speed bumps [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Gretings from Sweden


----------



## eliottarnold

Hi there,

Are you the guy with the blue audi tt mk1? If so what wheels have you got? They looked like Calibre Vintage but they had a BBS logo?

Cheers,

Eliott


----------

